# Blind hole problem



## kbeitz (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm doing a tank repair and I got a problem.
This is a special tank that I cant replace and while working on it one of the threaded bulkhead fittings came apart and fell inside the tank. I want to replace it with something but I'm lost...
The hole I have in the tank is 1-3/4" . There is no way to get to the inside of the tank. I looked at many Bulkhead fittings and with all you need to get to the inside of the tank to screw on the nut. I cant weld anything to this tank or it will destroy the historical value of the unit.
It looks like the original fitting was leaded in from the inside.
Guessing the tank to be 100 plus years old. Riveted seams.
I'm open to any ideas...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

kbeitz said:


> I'm doing a tank repair and I got a problem.
> This is a special tank that I cant replace and while working on it one of the threaded bulkhead fittings came apart and fell inside the tank. I want to replace it with something but I'm lost...
> The hole I have in the tank is 1-3/4" . There is no way to get to the inside of the tank. I looked at many Bulkhead fittings and with all you need to get to the inside of the tank to screw on the nut. I cant weld anything to this tank or it will destroy the historical value of the unit.
> It looks like the original fitting was leaded in from the inside.
> ...


First idea here is to post a full intro before you get tanked..


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 26, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> First idea here is to post a full intro before you get tanked..


 
???
Do What ????

I thought I did that...


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 26, 2013)

If I have to I will just plug the hole with something like this....


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://estgroup.cwfc.com/productsservices/PDFs/DC1203.pdf


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 26, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> http://estgroup.cwfc.com/productsservices/PDFs/DC1203.pdf


Ouch that looks $$$$$


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

kbeitz said:


> Ouch that looks $$$$$


Not as pricey as a leak.


----------



## kbeitz (Dec 26, 2013)

This is for this Antique compressor I'm restoring...


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Why not braze or solder a bung with threads in to it, it would be an "of the time" repair?


----------

